# Egg sharing after April 2005



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I just wanted to get an idea as to whether people feel that the change in law next year and the loss of anonymity would put people off being egg sharers. If so, would the possibility going to another country be an option. As I have set up this egg donation programme in Marbella, Spain I was thinking about this option for couples.
Would appreciate your thoughts on the matter.

Ruth


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I actually don't think it's going to put me off. I suppose right from the start I was made aware that there was a change in the law coming so I knew that it was entirely possible I'd still be having tx after April. Given that the only way I can afford tx is via egg sharing I really have only one other choice and that's not to have tx at all. 
I'm not terribly enamoured to the thought that I might have contact from genetic offspring in twenty odd years time, but I do understand why the law is changing and understand why this right has been given to them. I think I'd want to know if I was donor conceived. 

As for going to Spain, well I'd probably be an ideal candidate, given that I'm about 1/8th Spanish descent anyway. The only proviso for me would be cost. Currently we have ICSI so our entire treatment is costing us about £1000. If I could do it for the same cost (including flights, accomodation etc), and the success rates were good, then I would definitely consider it.


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

hi well i may still be egg sharing by that time as i wont be starting till after christmas time and it wont be putting me off as i feel that it would be nice to know the result and to know that i made someone else happy the only thing that may upset me is if my ivf didnt work but i will be older y then so things would be different


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Im really unsure if i would continue to egg share after april. This time, i got a great sense of achievement, helping another couple. I honestly do hope they have a positive result like we have.

I would have loved to know the outcome, and a few details of the couple such as age, etc.... but at this time i know it wasnt possible.

The only thing stopping me from egg sharing after april would be my dh. I would have no problem if a child turned up on my doorstep 20 years down the line, but think it would be very hard for dh as obviously he wouldnt have any genetic link to the child like i would. although he has said i can carry on donating eggs for as long as i want, dh comes first  

L xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

i understand what you mean about your link to the child with dh i take it thats your partner  and untill i read your message i never thought of it that way


----------

